# Installer SSH sur Apple TV : La galère



## AlexSpirit (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Je viens d'acheter l'Apple TV et je cherche à lire d'autres formats que ceux imposés par Apple.

J'ai suivi bon nombre de tuto, je bloque constamment sur l'installation de SSH.

Ce matin, MacGé sort cette news, je télécharge donc atvusb-creator-1.0.b10, je passe l'Apple TV en 2.3 (il était à 2.2 par défaut), je créé mon patchstick, tout se passe à merveille. Je branche la clef (512mo) derrière l'Apple TV, je reboot...

L'Apple TV redémarre, mais je n'ai pas l'écran noir où défile toute cette série de code. Et quand j'essaye d'accéder au SSH depuis le terminal, ce dernier reste sans réponse.

Ca commence à m'agacer un peu...
Y'a-t-il quelque chose que j'ai oublié ?Par défaut, l'Apple TV boot-il sur la clef USB ?

Merci pour vos réponses...
a+


----------



## ipascm (24 Novembre 2008)

JE n'ai pas de réponse, mais c'est justement pour eviter ce genre de galères à repeter à chaque mise à jour de l'apple TV que je me refuse à hacker mon appliance.

bon courage, cela ne doit tout de meme pas être trop sorcier tout de meme


----------



## AlexSpirit (24 Novembre 2008)

Non, c'est pas bien compliqué.
Je suis à la lettre les indications données par les tutos, mais je suis bloqué dès le début.

Devoir réencoder tous les films, c'est faisable... Mais un peu longuet (1 film en 20 minutes, pfiou !).


----------



## AlexSpirit (3 Décembre 2008)

Je me réponds...
J'ai changé de clef usb (je suis passé d'une sous-marque lambda de 512 mo à une clef de chez Sony de 2GO).
Installation du SSH sous le firmware 2.3 sans aucun problème ! 
Le fonctionnement reste pourtant laborieux : Des bugs en pagaille avec NitoTV, un ralentissement de l'image une fois perian installé...
J'ai encore du boulot pour améliorer tout ça...


----------

